# Dog Clothes!



## daycare4dogs

does anyone put clothes on their dogs? 
why do it?
what do you think about people doing this? is it crule?

send some pics of your beloved pooches with them dressed up.


----------



## minnie

umm my dogs have dog coats and thats it. dogs and clothes just aren't meant to mix!


----------



## Guest

daycare4dogs said:


> does anyone put clothes on their dogs?
> why do it?
> what do you think about people doing this? is it crule?
> 
> send some pics of your beloved pooches with them dressed up.


You do ask some strange questions!


----------



## Debbie

LOL mine dont wear anything other than what they were born with !! Hair !!


----------



## Jo P

I think people who put clothes on dogs have issues that need addressing


----------



## drawn-to-animals

hi,

i do agree dogs and clothes dont mix..... however mine do have a tshirt and a jumper each its from when they were pups they got bought for us..... we put them on once and took pics ( to be polite...) this was the first and only time they will ever have clothes on as we really dont agree with it - but what do you do when a family member buys them and thinks its cute????? just to add the dogs weren't impressed either!!!!! will dig out a pic and post it......


----------



## nici

well im sorry but im mad and i no im mad so here ya go pyjamas








but then again she doesnt fur and she does get rather cold in the winter months lol


----------



## daycare4dogs

nici, does she have wollie jumpers too?

what else do you put on her?


----------



## drawn-to-animals

as promised ive dug one of those photos out of storm and lightning in clothes - not a great pic - but as you can see the werent impressed at all - this was the first and last time!!!!!!!


----------



## daycare4dogs

awwwwwwww bless em, they look cute but not impressed at all. 

did you get them at the same time?


----------



## drawn-to-animals

yeah they really werent impressed!!!!!! the clothes didnt stay on much longer after that pic was taken!!!!!

yues we did pretty much get them at the same time, storm (gsd) was born end of may and lightning (bc) was born mid of june and we got them at 7 and 8 weeks - so there was about 4 weeks inbetween getting them... they are nearly 2 now.... and still as inseparble ( i cant spell today!!!) as the day they met.... they really are best of friends.


----------



## daycare4dogs

they look inseparable. they are soo cute together. i had a look at your pics of them in your profile and they are very sweet!


----------



## Guest

Hi i put a wooley jumper on my chi x in the winter as she`s old,small and always shivering.


----------



## nici

daycare4dogs said:


> nici, does she have wollie jumpers too?
> 
> what else do you put on her?


yes i do have other clothes ....sad i no lol... they have coats to


----------



## silent_dreamer85

My chihuahua has no end of clothes and with her being a smooth coat she gets cold in the winter and rather then taking her out shivering i put her in a coat or a jumper, she loves it she even steps into it herself. i make sure her clothes fit her well and dont pull or rub her.
I really dont see the problem if they dog needs a bit extra to keep warm.
Im proud to say vic has a wardrobe


----------



## daycare4dogs

silent dreamer85 some pics of them would be great!


----------



## guineapigqueen

Chance owns 3 t-shirts and a coat.
Here he is modeling...

































He only wears the coat when its snowing or raining, he hates being wet! 
The jumpers/hoodies are put on during the time I am home and he takes them off for bed. During the summer he will be naked, lol!!!
He has never made any fuss and always seems happy when I ask if he wants them on, stands still and never pulled at them to get it off.

Shar-Pei's only have one layer of hair and he does feel the cold but its mainly me being slightly crazy and he is my baby, I dont do kids, lol!!!

emma x


----------



## silent_dreamer85

ok ive not got many on here but here it goes





































Thats all whats on my laptop, she will have to have a lil fashion show!


----------



## daycare4dogs

yeah that would be great, keep them coming!

she is so adorable, how old is she?


----------



## daycare4dogs

yeah im sure he will look great. you should buy him a coat and post a pic of him in it!


----------



## daycare4dogs

if thats what you think then take a look at the first page on this thread, with the german shepherd and the border collie with their t-shirts on!


----------



## silent_dreamer85

It's all a bit of fun, theres no need to be nasty about it, as long as the animal doesnt suffer i dont see the prob.
And if dogs with full coats want to wear a t shirt as long as their not 2 hot, then wear the t shirt!!

everyone has their own idea on it but as long as they are not suffering i really dont see the prob.
But if ever i decide to start my own fashion police, you will be first on my list ashep! lol


----------



## daycare4dogs

very well said, some people just take it too seriously!!


----------



## daycare4dogs

heres some pics i got off the internet!


----------



## daycare4dogs

and some others!


----------



## daycare4dogs

last one i found


----------



## silent_dreamer85

awww ha ha ha, vic doesnt quite dress as that


----------



## Guest

daycare4dogs said:


> if thats what you think then take a look at the first page on this thread, with the german shepherd and the border collie with their t-shirts on!


Yes and the sensible owner said that it was only done to please the people that bought them and they will never wear them again. If you want to play dress up get a doll. Dogs are animals not toys.


----------



## silent_dreamer85

or how about you get yourself a girlfriend ajshep so your not so frusrated and come on here having a go! Win win situation if you ask me


----------



## Guest

not being mean but dogs shouldnt wear clothes(except some breeds) as they arent children!!!!


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> not being mean but dogs shouldnt wear clothes(except some breeds) as they arent children!!!!


Exactly, unless they need a coat to keep warm in cold weather I don't agree with it at all.


----------



## daycare4dogs

yeah but the little collie & gsd still had a t-shirt on though didnt they!

all the same each to their own, everyone has an opinion!


----------



## Guest

My little chihuahua x toy yorkie hasnt got much of a coat,she is completly hairless underneath and gets very cold in chilly weather.This is why she wears coats and jumpers,i was in a pet shop today looking at some coats and they had sets with hats+hairclips!wouldnt go quite that far


----------



## daycare4dogs

claire have you got any pics of her in her jumpers/coats you could upload for everyone to see?


----------



## Guest

daycare4dogs said:


> yeah but the little collie & gsd still had a t-shirt on though didnt they!





ajshep1984 said:


> Yes and the sensible owner said that it was only done to please the people that bought them and they will never wear them again. If you want to play dress up get a doll. Dogs are animals not toys.





daycare4dogs said:


> all the same each to their own, everyone has an opinion!


Yes quite right, not everyone is going to agree on everything but if you want to start a thread about something as controversial as this you need to accept that people will have strong views on it, often not the same as your own.


----------



## drawn-to-animals

wow!! its got a tad heated on here hasnt it???? maybe its due to the hot weather today????!!!!!!!!!

just to clarify where i stand on this my dogs own 1 jumper and 1 tshirt - they have only ever worn them for those photos - and will never were them again (they dont fit now anyway!!!!) 

those photos were taken for fun the dogs never even left our living room with them on - simply to please the person who bought them.

i dont believe dogs and CLOTHES mix however i do understand certain dogs need to wear COATS with i do agree with...... having said that - each to there own as long as the dogs dont suffer........... a dog still needs to be a dog.


----------



## Sitmus

I don't like people putting clothes on dogs personally.


----------



## daycare4dogs

exactly, each to their own. some people take the thread too seriously and get all hot and bothered!

the pics were great and just used them as an example for ajshep because he has a border collie and was getting a tad funny posting on here!

i agree not all dogs should wear clothes, just the ones that need them!


----------



## Guest

pmsl...i can just see it now......


----------



## Guest

daycare4dogs said:


> claire have you got any pics of her in her jumpers/coats you could upload for everyone to see?


No i havent got any pics of her in her jumper/coat.She`s got a red roll neck cable knit jumper and a tartan fleece coat.


----------



## daycare4dogs

awwwww bless!

would be nice to see some pics, the next time she wears she jumper or coat if possible please!


poooooor pug!


----------



## daycare4dogs

some dogs have more clothes than people. people spend thousands on clothes, shoes, hats, bags and accessories for their pooches! 

its absolutely nuts how much people spend!


----------



## Guest

Both my girls have sparkly pink diamonte collarsi do have a special bag for tia which i take with me on our walks for when she gets tired,she cant really keep up with my cocker and border terrier x for long bless her,but i dont carry her everywhere,she mainly walks.Its just that i worry about her getting very tired as she has a heart condition.


----------



## daycare4dogs

awwwwww bless, bet she hates being put in a bag!

is it pink to go with her collar?


----------



## Guest

daycare4dogs said:


> awwwwww bless, bet she hates being put in a bag!
> 
> is it pink to go with her collar?


She loves her bag!!she would rather go in there than be carried,i put it over my shoulder and her head sticks out,its a crafty way to smuggle her into shops aswell!!its black and tartan print inside.If she gets tired i put bag on the floor and she hops in


----------



## daycare4dogs

awwwwwww bless, im glad she likes it! i bet she looks well cute with her head sticking out of the top, have you got any pics you could post??????

would be much appreciated to see her pretty little face sticking out!


----------



## foxylady

My mum puts a coat on her dog (shitzu/pom) but only in wet weather.
If i every put one on my Zac it would be the one with SECURITY on it


----------



## Guest

foxylady said:


> My mum puts a coat on her dog (shitzu/pom) but only in wet weather.
> If i every put one on my Zac it would be the one with SECURITY on it


...lol,

i cant help but feel sorry for dogs when i see them wearing clothes


----------



## Guest

nina posted this a while ago and think she hits the nail on the head...........................................
The wolf in your home 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OK guys, I think this post is long overdue. Firstly, dogs are NOT babies or children. It is generally excepted that they have evolved from the wolf and both have the exact amount of chromosomes 78. 

It is therefore imperative that people STOP seeing their four legged friends as a child substitute. There has been many physical, physiological and behavioural changes in the process of domestication. Through man's manipulation we have seen Wolfhounds, Deerhounds and since we were keen to welcome dogs into our homes, so the toy breeds were formed. Behaviourally however, the dog continues to display many of their ancestors traits, despite us altering them drastically to suit our demands.

The majority of behavioural problems stem from man treating these beautiful animals as children. You only have to thumb through doggie related websites to see jump suits, ribbons, raa raa skirts and other paraphernalia to see how ridiculous we have become!

The other day I was out walking when I spied a little Yorkshire Terrier being pushed in a pram. Far from looking delighted, it seemed embarrassed and its eyes looked longingly at the ground beneath him.

On a personal level my resent dogs are kept inside. However, with every opportunity my GSD's would be out in the garden, feeling the sun on their backs and the wind through their coats. When hearing wolf song, their ears will prick as though listening to a far away memory. 

Perhaps next time, you bend down to tell little Rover what a scrummy chummy their little pooch is, and ask them when they would like to go for walkies, or if they would like a little bicky with their tea, you will remember the wolf sharing your living room.
__________________
A dog's love will live in your heart forever

Pet sitter blog
We stay when you're away


----------



## daycare4dogs

people love their dogs and will do anything they think makes them happy. whether it is putting them in a bag, putting clothes on them, buying them diamante collars and feeding them steaks!

the world is a funny place and so are the people in it. 

i say time and time again each to their own, as long as the dogs are not being mistreated or over heating in their new threads then im happy and im sure the world is too!

small dogs are treat like babies i know, but some people need them to fill that empty gap in their lives and if they treat these little beauties like they would treat their own children, then so be it!!!


----------



## Guest

daycare4dogs said:


> small dogs are treat like babies i know, but some people need them to fill that empty gap in their lives and if they treat these little beauties like they would treat their own children, then so be it!!!


i dont agree this is healthy for the dog tho!!!! i dog is a dog not a child this has been discussed before http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/2500-wolf-your-home.html


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> nina posted this a while ago and think she hits the nail on the head...........................................


Couldn't agree more, I'm sure Nina has seen the ill effects of such treatment as I have.

Ive seen poor little dogs treated as babies that are carried more than they walk and are scared of every little noise when they are stood on the ground because it is foreign to them. They shiver without clothing despite a thick natural coat because it's what they have become accustomed to.

We only wear clothes to keep our modesty and keep warm. Dogs don't need to keep their modesty therefore the only reason for them to wear clothes is to keep warm.


----------



## nici

dh.dti said:


> yeah like my insane cousin with her pug & frilly rara's etc......


lol.....


----------



## nici

i do dress my dogs in jumpers and coats and she has also got pjamas but only cos she needs them i dont see the need to dress dogs in dresses and jeans and such stuff if she didnt need it i wouldnt put them on her she is much better naked. i like taking pics of them dressed up but wouldnt want them to wear them all the time


----------



## petforum

Come on everyone, theres no need for personal insults against each other. If your not interested in the threads content, dont post on it, simple!

If this continues, this thread will be removed.

Mark


----------



## bullbreeds

Just wanted to point out im nothing to do with this one!


----------



## daycare4dogs

to get everyone back on track i have found some new pics of small dogs in clothes!


----------



## daycare4dogs

theres more!!!!


----------



## daycare4dogs

also found some pics of dogs wearing shoes!!!!!

crazy!


----------



## daycare4dogs

and theres even more!!!

theres even a police dog wearing shoes!!!


----------



## Jo P

Arent they just fabulous


----------



## daycare4dogs

i know they all look quite happy in the pics i posted!

BUT who would put shoes on dogs???? it puzzles me!!!!


----------



## lemmsy

I don't put clothes on my dog but if i did it would be a site- a border collie in a jumper!hehe! He would not be impressed


----------



## daycare4dogs

lemmsy said:


> I don't put clothes on my dog but if i did it would be a site- a border collie in a jumper!hehe! He would not be impressed


i know, bless. have you looked on the first page of this threasd with the GSD and COLLIE in t-shirts, they dont look very impressed either! LOL!


----------



## Smudgeypants

my smudgey has a santa coat to celebrate the feastive season,,,


----------



## Mycavyangels

Heres my Cavaliers in their clothes I dont go to extreme with dressing up for Example Dresses.shoes etc.


----------



## Smudgeypants

amazing pics,,,love the tigger t-shirt,,,mite get smudge one,,,mite get a with eyeore on as smudge is always grumpy,,,


----------



## lemmsy

daycare4dogs said:


> i know, bless. have you looked on the first page of this threasd with the GSD and COLLIE in t-shirts, they dont look very impressed either! LOL!


True- they don't look impressed at all- I just couldn't do it to him!


----------



## daycare4dogs

thanks for the pics they are absolutely stunning little dogs.

smudgypants have you got any other pics? do you have alot of clothes for him?


----------



## Smudgeypants

daycare4dogs said:


> thanks for the pics they are absolutely stunning little dogs.
> 
> smudgypants have you got any other pics? do you have alot of clothes for him?


no hun just his santa coat,,,think i mite get him one of them bandanas,,,


----------



## daycare4dogs

awwwwww sweet, hes such a little cutey pie smudgeypants!!!


----------



## lemmsy

Lol- that would look funny- poor dog don't expect he'd be too pleased thou!


----------



## daycare4dogs

Lemmsy love the saying by the way: Dogs leave paw prints on your heart, its very true!


----------



## lemmsy

Thats exactly what I thought- don't know what I'd do without my four-legged friend!


----------



## daycare4dogs

yeah i know what you mean! research says that people who have dogs are much less likely to be stressed and much more fit than other people who dont have a 4 legged buddie!

have you got pics of yours that you could post, doesnt have to be with clothes on, he he he!


----------



## lemmsy

em yer i do somewhere...
no clothes on I'm afraid I just couldn't do it to him. 

How do u add pics? I'm new 2 the forums!


----------



## daycare4dogs

first put your message in the box. then look further down the page where it says manage attachments, click that and a new box comes up. browse you computer and then click up load in the new box to attach your pics to your message. when your done, close the new window down and submit your message!


----------



## CANDY

oh i can just imagine, those folk who s**t themselves when they see a rottweiler walking down the street. you know the ones! who think they are devil dogs.i would be a complete cow ,i would not only have a studded collar, but a bikers leather jacket with the chains on my rottweiler(ha ha) and hob nail doggy boots. then watch the buggers run!!!! pay back timehow many of you that own rotties can honestly say you wouldnt do it???????????


----------



## daycare4dogs

i would deffinately do that, but only on a cold day, so my little girl didint get too hot in her leathers, he he he!


----------



## Ladywiccana

Neither do I, but that made me smile hehe pj's  I like it! Mite just tempt me lol. Great Photo's Folks!


----------



## daycare4dogs

the pj's were very cute and your little sprollie would look great in them, lol


----------



## bee112

drawn-to-animals said:


> as promised ive dug one of those photos out of storm and lightning in clothes - not a great pic - but as you can see the werent impressed at all - this was the first and last time!!!!!!!


ha ha ha they look so not impressed!


----------



## daycare4dogs

someone on here said that their dog just stand their and lets em put on the clothes!

suppose some love em and some hate em! poor little buggers!


----------



## Debbie

Dogs with feet problems wear shoes - and I totaly agree with this if its for a medical reason but putting shoes on dogs for the sake of it is just people gone mad!!!!!!


----------



## daycare4dogs

Debbie said:


> Dogs with feet problems wear shoes - and I totaly agree with this if its for a medical reason but putting shoes on dogs for the sake of it is just people gone mad!!!!!!


i absolutely agree, shoes are a waste of time, unless like you said the dog has feet problems.

some police dogs wear shoes to protect their feet when out on patrols! i agree with this as it is in the interest of the dog and not the owner just adding another accessorie to their dogs wardrobe!


----------



## daycare4dogs

New Pics and clothes you can buy for your beloved pooches at reasonable prices from: buyonlinepetshop.co.uk


----------



## daycare4dogs

theres more: buyonlinepetshop.co.uk

very reasonable prices!


----------



## daycare4dogs

and theres even more: buyonlinepetshop.co.uk

very reasonable prices!


----------



## Guest

Aww - look at their faces! You can tell exactly what they are thinking - and it's not complimentary lol!


----------



## daycare4dogs

i know hopefully they are just models for the website and dont wear clothes all the time!


----------



## lemmsy

As promised a pic of my little guy- no clothes thou...


----------



## lemmsy

Oh didn't work
ere u go
Looking gorgeous...


----------



## lemmsy

arghhh! it doesn't work
how'd du do it!!


----------



## lemmsy

keeps saying upload of file failed!!


----------



## Guest

lemmsy said:


> keeps saying upload of file failed!!


Does it say why?


----------



## lemmsy

just checked again. 
No it gives no reason


----------



## Guest

lemmsy said:


> just checked again.
> No it gives no reason


Try clicking here and see if it works that way!


----------



## Boccia Boy

I think tht people who have to dress up there dogs probably have problem with their own fashion.  I think coats are ok but enything else well


----------



## lemmsy

ajshep1984 said:


> Try clicking here and see if it works that way!


Tried this way it says the images dimensions are too small??


----------



## guineapigqueen

claire said:


> not being mean but dogs shouldnt wear clothes(except some breeds) as they arent children!!!!


I agree, I have recently saw an Akita and German Shepard in t-shirts. They have far too much coat to be covering it up! I get both breeds come into the salon to get their coats thinned out with coat kings and the blaster and the poor dogs are panting like crazy.

Chance owns 3 tshirts and he only wears them on nippy days for walks out and the two with no8 on the back only cost 99p!

Emma x


----------



## daycare4dogs

daycare4dogs said:


> first put your message in the box. then look further down the page where it says manage attachments, click that and a new box comes up. browse you computer and then click up load in the new box to attach your pics to your message. when your done, close the new window down and submit your message!


here you go again, so you can post some pics of your pooch!
you may have to take some more pics that are bigger if you are having prob's


----------



## daycare4dogs

guineapigqueen said:


> I agree, I have recently saw an Akita and German Shepard in t-shirts. They have far too much coat to be covering it up! I get both breeds come into the salon to get their coats thinned out with coat kings and the blaster and the poor dogs are panting like crazy.
> 
> Chance owns 3 tshirts and he only wears them on nippy days for walks out and the two with no8 on the back only cost 99p!
> 
> Emma x


have you got any pics of him in his T's that you could post?


----------



## lemmsy

daycare4dogs said:


> here you go again, so you can post some pics of your pooch!
> you may have to take some more pics that are bigger if you are having prob's


Ok thanks again I'll give it a try again.


----------



## lemmsy

Here you go...


----------



## lemmsy

Tried another pic and it didn't work again!


----------



## daycare4dogs

have you tried taking another photo and try uploading it?

if you are still having problems, ask the aministrator for help, he may be able to help you out!


----------



## lemmsy

Yer i set up a thread for advice. One person suggested using photobucket but others said it costs admin more??
I'm not sure what to do as it isn't working as it is.


----------



## daycare4dogs

contact one of the moderators, they will be able to advise you. we have 3 new appointees, if you havent already heard!
Tashi, T--jay & Vixenelite!


----------



## lemmsy

daycare4dogs said:


> contact one of the moderators, they will be able to advise you. we have 3 new appointees, if you havent already heard!
> Tashi, T--jay & Vixenelite!


Ok thanx. 
Have just pm'd one person already. 
Was gona try using photobucket but someone mentioned this was more costly for admin?


----------



## daycare4dogs

ok, hopefully someone will be able to help you and get this problem solved asap! awaiting pics of your babies!


----------



## lemmsy

I hope this works- her u go
There is my little poser-


----------



## daycare4dogs

Well it worked this time! how did you get it on?

awwwwwww so cute!


----------



## lemmsy

daycare4dogs said:


> Well it worked this time! how did you get it on?
> 
> awwwwwww so cute!


thanks- he's a little monkey
-used photobucket


----------



## daycare4dogs

how old is he?

he is quite the poser i must say, could be a model for dog clothes, he he he


----------



## daycare4dogs

even celebrities love to dress up their pooches!

AND dress them up in matching suits!


----------



## Guest

LOL, Paris Hilton, what a role model for us all, although she's done a few good movies!


----------



## lemmsy

he is just under 1 yr now- although younger in that pic
don't think- i'll be getting any clothes on him thou- a border collie in a jumper! hilarious!


----------



## lemmsy

daycare4dogs... we need some piccies your rottie please...


----------



## daycare4dogs

LOL, i wouldnt call her that, i have a few choice words for her, he he he!


----------



## daycare4dogs

lemmsy said:


> he is just under 1 yr now- although younger in that pic
> don't think- i'll be getting any clothes on him thou- a border collie in a jumper! hilarious!


see page 1, right at the bottom for a border collie with a T-shirt on, will upload new pics asap!


----------



## lemmsy

drawn-to-animals said:


> as promised ive dug one of those photos out of storm and lightning in clothes - not a great pic - but as you can see the werent impressed at all - this was the first and last time!!!!!!!


Aww look at the GSD- He's giving them the "what on earth are u on?" look
Great pic


----------



## daycare4dogs

i no it's fab!

heres some more pics of vegas


----------



## daycare4dogs

and some more!
ive got loads of her in my profile, public album


----------



## lemmsy

daycare4dogs said:


> i no it's fab!
> 
> heres some more pics of vegas


awwwwwwwww! gorgeous.


----------



## daycare4dogs

fanx, she is being a little monkey tonight. running round like a crazed looney!


----------



## daycare4dogs

ajshep1984 said:


> LOL, Paris Hilton, what a role model for us all, although she's done a few good movies!


which movies are these?

everyone i have seen with her in have been sh*t!!!!!


----------



## lemmsy

daycare4dogs said:


> which movies are these?
> 
> everyone i have seen with her in have been sh*t!!!!!


hello? This is Paris Hilton we are talking bout.


----------



## bullbreeds

ajshep1984 said:


> LOL, Paris Hilton, what a role model for us all, although she's done a few good movies!


..........


----------



## daycare4dogs

bullbreeds said:


> ..........


agreeeeeeeeeeed!!!!.........


----------



## Guest

daycare4dogs said:


> agreeeeeeeeeeed!!!!.........


.......you understand now then?


----------



## lemmsy

Yer cus Paris Hilton is an amazing role model!


----------



## daycare4dogs

ajshep1984 said:


> .......you understand now then?


i already knew what you were on about, im not that thickle!

i know a sarcastic comment when i see one!!!!!


----------



## sskmick

Duke has a coat for the cold winter months. While walking him I have had comments like all he needs are boots.

I don't see a problem with dogs having practical protective clothing.

Dogs can look cute in fancy dress but I prefer a dog to wear its own coat.

Sue


----------



## daycare4dogs

have you any pics of him in his coat that you could post sue???

would love to see them!!!!


----------



## guineapigqueen

daycare4dogs said:


> have you got any pics of him in his T's that you could post?


I posted these a bit earlier in the post...



guineapigqueen said:


> Chance owns 3 t-shirts and a coat.
> Here he is modeling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma x


----------



## lalala

i think it depends on breed.Ours is english bull x staff and is a wimp in wet weather.Have to shove him out to go wee.He has got "clothes" but i do see alot of dogs dressed up for fun which personaly i think is strange.


----------



## daycare4dogs

lalala said:


> i think it depends on breed.Ours is english bull x staff and is a wimp in wet weather.Have to shove him out to go wee.He has got "clothes" but i do see alot of dogs dressed up for fun which personaly i think is strange.


what clothes does he own????
do you have any pics of him in them that you could post???????


----------



## lemmsy

lalala said:


> i think it depends on breed.Ours is english bull x staff and is a wimp in wet weather.Have to shove him out to go wee.He has got "clothes" but i do see alot of dogs dressed up for fun which personaly i think is strange.


My collie boy is a wimp in wet weather too. He is supposed to be a all weather country dog bless him!lol. We also have to practically shove out in the garden to go for a tiddle. Once he has done his business he pegs it back into the house. I suppose he doesn't want to get his dainty ikkle paws wet!lol


----------



## daycare4dogs

awwwww bless, im glad i dont have that problem with vegas. when she first discovered the rain on her back she started to growl at it, but is ok with it now. she confronts everything new, odd and stuff that touches her. shes so funny.


----------



## lemmsy

daycare4dogs said:


> awwwww bless, im glad i dont have that problem with vegas. when she first discovered the rain on her back she started to growl at it, but is ok with it now. she confronts everything new, odd and stuff that touches her. shes so funny.


Aww! Pups are hilarious when discovering new stuff aren't they. Bless their little hearts


----------



## daycare4dogs

vegas is nut's, she runs around like a crazy person and if something is new, even if there is a coffee cup on the floor she looks at it for a second, then goes towards it and growls and pounces! 

its so funny, when she discovers that its ok, she tries to get her big nose in the cup to smell the contents! we tell her its hot and she backs off !

she does this time and time again if the mug is different!!!


----------



## lemmsy

daycare4dogs said:


> vegas is nut's, she runs around like a crazy person and if something is new, even if there is a coffee cup on the floor she looks at it for a second, then goes towards it and growls and pounces!
> 
> its so funny, when she discovers that its ok, she tries to get her big nose in the cup to smell the contents! we tell her its hot and she backs off !
> 
> she does this time and time again if the mug is different!!!


awww! Bless- that reminds me of when mine was tiny!
Your vegas sounds an absolute sweetie!


----------



## daycare4dogs

lemmsy said:


> awww! Bless- that reminds me of when mine was tiny!
> Your vegas sounds an absolute sweetie!


she is very sweet most of the time, but were having a few problems with her at the moment because she is teething. shes a monster in an angels body at times! when she does something bad, she lowers her head and lays down and just looks at us and knows shes done summat bad. she looks at us like butter wouldnt melt in her mouth!


----------



## lemmsy

daycare4dogs said:


> she is very sweet most of the time, but were having a few problems with her at the moment because she is teething. shes a monster in an angels body at times! when she does something bad, she lowers her head and lays down and just looks at us and knows shes done summat bad. she looks at us like butter wouldnt melt in her mouth!


Awww! How sweet! My pup is nearly 11 months now so I remember the teething stage well it can be a bit horrific! She won't be happy cus her teeth will be giving her pain and you won't be happy cus you will be used as a chew toy!!
They are so lovely at that age though- so willing to please


----------



## daycare4dogs

i know she is chewing everything but the furniture. fingers, toes, socks, teddys, chews, toys and even my dressing gown and anything else she can get her teeth into.


----------



## tootsiesmum

Here is a pic of Tootsie in her T shirt - worn for medical reasons only though lol to keep her off her stitches


----------



## lemmsy

tootsiesmum said:


> Here is a pic of Tootsie in her T shirt - worn for medical reasons only though lol to keep her off her stitches


very pretty!


----------



## tootsiesmum

I dont think she agrees lol


----------



## daycare4dogs

tootsiesmum said:


> Here is a pic of Tootsie in her T shirt - worn for medical reasons only though lol to keep her off her stitches


she is georgous and she looks very pretty in pink!


----------



## rottweilers

i have just read up on this lovely topic & im now up to speed with what everyones views and pics are about! 

i have always dressed my pooches in dog clothes & always will. thay wear dresses, sunglasses, jumpers, shoes and lots of other things too!

i love dog clothes and i love the way my pooches look in their threads! they are awsome & look soooooooooooooo cooooooooooooolllllllll in their garments!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silent_dreamer85

doggles? wow they are very cool i have seen some on the american dogs, do they have wellies? 
Vic loves wearing her clothes and keepin up with the hot doggy fashions


----------



## rottweilers

silent_dreamer85 said:


> doggles? wow they are very cool i have seen some on the american dogs, do they have wellies?
> Vic loves wearing her clothes and keepin up with the hot doggy fashions


i have rottweilers and they love their guarments and they all have got wellies! they have got scarfs too, my pups especially love them! now weve got some nice weather they love weraing their sunnies & sandals!


----------



## silent_dreamer85

and sun hats? lol


----------



## rottweilers

all my dogs pop their collars!

they love dress up & always wear their favourite guarments!


----------



## rottweilers

silent_dreamer85 said:


> and sun hats? lol


they've got lots of sunhats to choose from! they never leave the house without a hat on!!!!!! 
they've got pink ones for the girls & blue ones for the boys! they have stripy ones too!

they especially love their sandals!


----------



## rottweilers

i have got 2 male and 2 female & they absolutely love their matching sandals to go with their hats! 

they hate leaving the house without something fashionable on! they love keeping in with the stles these days! they perticularly love jimmy choo & gucci, i had them make make some shoesnd guarments for them! lots of money to spend on them!


----------



## Guest

going bk a few months ago i would of said no to doggie clothes, but afta seeing so many dogs wiv their lil outfits on and reasons why they wear their lil outfits it has changed my mind....they look so cute and alot enjoy their clobba lol.


----------



## nici

Eolabeo said:


> going bk a few months ago i would of said no to doggie clothes, but afta seeing so many dogs wiv their lil outfits on and reasons why they wear their lil outfits it has changed my mind....they look so cute and alot enjoy their clobba lol.


lol..... i think we should see some pics of the rotties with sun glasses and wellies


----------



## tashi

rottweilers said:


> i have just read up on this lovely topic & im now up to speed with what everyones views and pics are about!
> 
> i have always dressed my pooches in dog clothes & always will. thay wear dresses, sunglasses, jumpers, shoes and lots of other things too!
> 
> i love dog clothes and i love the way my pooches look in their threads! they are awsome & look soooooooooooooo cooooooooooooolllllllll in their garments!!!!!!!!!!!


can you post some piccies of yours in clothes the princess has her own 'wardrobe' will try to find some she has an asbo hoodie LOL


----------



## tashi

try this one


----------



## rottweilers

ill have to dig them out, but will have a good loook for them. ill proberly have to go in the loft & scan them in! ill see what i can do!


----------



## rottweilers

im even thinking about buying my rotty's some new sandals!
what do you think????


----------



## tashi

rottweilers said:


> ill have to dig them out, but will have a good loook for them. ill proberly have to go in the loft & scan them in! ill see what i can do!


well dont hang about we want to see them in all their splendour hats and all.


----------



## tashi

rottweilers said:


> im even thinking about buying my rotty's some new sandals!
> what do you think????


Nah dont like them could hurt their toes!!! Mine do have wellies though!!


----------



## rottweilers

tashi said:


> Nah dont like them could hurt their toes!!! Mine do have wellies though!!


any pics of them in their wellies????


----------



## tashi

rottweilers said:


> any pics of them in their wellies????


yep will get them sorted soon


----------



## tashi

Heres one of her with her posh hair slides in


----------



## LittleFluff

Is a really interesting topic to see discussed and obviously people have some strong opinions, so here's my reckoning 

I don't really have anything against other people dressing their dogs up but i think the long haired breeds would find it uncomfortable.
I also personally think it's down to the individual dog (as i've learnt so much in dog psychology) some will love certain things others will despise it and same goes for clothing. 
Someone near us has a i think it's a schitzoodle... (shitzu and poodle cross? so georgous by the way) anyway it's small and cute and has big curly fur and feels the cold a lot and she has sparkly pink tops but she's such a poser and loves any attention and it isn't damaging this dog. She is well behaved, friendly and shows no distress at wearing the tops - so i reckon that's fine.

On the other hand if i were to try and dress my recue collie Kez she'd pee all over my floor - therefore not a good idea.

I guess it's common sense if the dog doesn't like it don't do it, if like the above example they like the attention and don't bother and get cold then ok. I know dogs aren't substitute kids but they are companions and family to people and it is human nature to include them - i think maybe a pram could be a bit excessive though.....

Some great pics on here by the way really cute!


----------



## lukey120292

Jo P said:


> I think people who put clothes on dogs have issues that need addressing


yeah i agree


----------



## Nopukkatukka

You can sew your own little dog clothes at this site I found.

Teddystogs.com

It looks pretty cheap and the photos are really cute. Just thought I'd put my two cents in!


----------



## Guest

daycare4dogs said:


> does anyone put clothes on their dogs?
> why do it?
> what do you think about people doing this? is it crule?
> 
> send some pics of your beloved pooches with them dressed up.


SAD PEOPLE


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> SAD PEOPLE


Yeah, aren't we just


----------



## doggiestylestore

I believe all dogs should have their own wardrobe, however I am biased!!!


----------



## happysaz133

I hate dogs being dressed up in 'fashion'. It's so unatural and I cringe when I see dogs in clothes, but worst of all, are shoes! Like the little dog in The Simple Life. Poor thing.

I'm all for clothes for medical reasons (eg to cover up a wound to prevent the dog from licking), and for keeping them warm/dry in bad weather. My own two have fleecey waterproof coats, but that is as far as it goes.


----------



## Happy Paws2

No. I hate to see dogs dress up in silly clothes, People who put coats on for the bad weather (Amber has a raincoat) and the little ones who have very little hair and feel the cold, I have no problem. It's just the other!


----------



## User

Whatever you do, don't buy anything from buyonlinepetshop.co.uk - look at this link and you'll see they don't send you the goods you pay for...Latest victim of the credit crunch methinks....

Buy Online Pet Shop www.buyonlinepetshop.co.uk Review in Animal and Pet Websites at Review Centre


----------



## rach2500

My sister has a Yorkshire Terrier x who absolutely loves dressing up. I shall try and find a photo to attach, but he's only a puppy and most photo's of him are a blur! Incidentally he's called Edward Woodward! (Woody for short)


----------



## archiebaby

if anyone is having trouble finding the right size coat for your dog (however small )please let me know and i will send you a link to my mum who makes beautiful personalised dog coats in all sizes at great prices.they are machine washable and honestly fantastic value .she makes them to order in most colours and with your doggies name on as well. truly beautiful and really lovely and warm


----------



## Crissy

archiebaby said:


> if anyone is having trouble finding the right size coat for your dog (however small )please let me know and i will send you a link to my mum who makes beautiful personalised dog coats in all sizes at great prices.they are machine washable and honestly fantastic value .she makes them to order in most colours and with your doggies name on as well. truly beautiful and really lovely and warm


Can u send me that link please lovely, my puppy is tiny an I'm havin a nightmare findin things that fit him at the mo x


----------

